# Boston black cops can't pass written test ... so they get "interviews" instead.



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

More affirmative action.  Blacks are always at the bottom of every  test whether it's an IQ test or the SAT or ACT or LSAT or police test or firefighter test.  They can't make it on ability .



> Boston Police Department planning new promotion system to spur diversity - The Boston Globe
> 
> Police to overhaul ranking system
> Globe Correspondent / August 9, 2012
> ...


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 12, 2012)

If 2 criminals are working together selling crack and you catch one criminal with 5 pieces of crack and your partner catches the other criminal with 3 pieces of crack. How many pieces of crack does the group of criminals have?

A - 1 
B - 4
C - 8
D - 10


----------



## Sinjorri (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> More affirmative action.  Blacks are always at the bottom of every  test whether it's an IQ test or the SAT or ACT or LSAT or police test or firefighter test.  They can't make it on ability .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the asians never count man,   poor left out people.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

Why is this in politics and not race relations? Also, your title is misleading.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 12, 2012)

Spur diversity, spurn intelligence. Great strategy.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

Because everyone knows only white men are smart enough to pass a written exam.


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Aug 12, 2012)

Life in a nation supposedly where all men were created equal is great, aint it?

Obama wants equality in school disciplinary actions, too. So the white kid who gets caught chewing gum in class gets a two week suspension, but the black kid who knifes another kid in the locker room will get a single after school detention. Its all in the numbers. Fewer whites commit serious schoolhouse infractions so the punishments meted out have to be graver for whatever infractions they commit.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

bitterlyclingin said:


> Life in a nation supposedly where all men were created equal is great, aint it?
> 
> Obama wants equality in school disciplinary actions, too. So the white kid who gets caught chewing gum in class gets a two week suspension, but the black kid who knifes another kid in the locker room will get a single after school detention. Its all in the numbers. Fewer whites commit serious schoolhouse infractions so the punishments meted out have to be graver for whatever infractions they commit.



Link?


----------



## Saigon (Aug 12, 2012)

Is there anyone who DOESN'T think a police force works most effectively if it includes a range of different races and ethnicities?

Because if we all agree that we need Asian, Black, Hispanic police as well as whites, then all we need to discuss is how best to achieve that goal.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 12, 2012)

Written tests are no mesasure of what a good cop is.
This nation is full of "leaders" and others that are far, far educated past their intelligence.
Presence in the community and the respect that comes with that as a good, honest, hard working cop is more valuable to fight crime than a test.
We are an over tested society. 
Look how it is working for us.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2012)

Blacks....No mention of Hispanics and Women?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2012)

If we relied only on written tests...all our firefighters, cops, etc. would be Asian...not white either.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 12, 2012)

okay then let's make doctors take only oral exams.. mmmmmkay?


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> okay then let's make doctors take only oral exams.. mmmmmkay?



Or maybe doctors should only take written exams


----------



## Saigon (Aug 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> okay then let's make doctors take only oral exams.. mmmmmkay?



Because cops and doctors do basically the same job, right?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2012)

Out of 2 dozen captains there is only one Asian, no blacks, hispanics or women?  Whats wrong with that test if only one Asian has been able to pass, no blacks, hispanics or women?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 12, 2012)

Saigon said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > okay then let's make doctors take only oral exams.. mmmmmkay?
> ...



save lives?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Why is this in politics and not race relations? Also, your title is misleading.



It's both politics and race though i'm sure the censors here will move it to the race dungeon so people don't find out about yet another example of special treatment for blacks.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Sinjorri said:
> 
> 
> > the asians never count man,   poor left out people.
> ...



Out of 2 dozen there is only one Asian, no blacks hispanics or women.  Are you saying Asians do so good on tests and that means there is only one Asian in the police department?


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this in politics and not race relations? Also, your title is misleading.
> ...



Did you even read the article?

It says out of over 2 dozen captains they are all white males, except for 1 Asian male.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this in politics and not race relations? Also, your title is misleading.
> ...





If you're looking to race bait, which you clearly are, you might as well do it over there where you're sure to find some people who see this as "special treatment for blacks".


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Is there anyone who DOESN'T think a police force works most effectively if it includes a range of different races and ethnicities?
> 
> Because if we all agree that we need Asian, Black, Hispanic police as well as whites, then all we need to discuss is how best to achieve that goal.



Sure it's good to have different ethnic groups in the police force - if they're qualified.  But these minorities can't qualify so they're just gonna get the promotions purely because of their skin color. Soon Boston will have an illiterate black police chief.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Shootspunker means to say that if it's all white it's all right.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone who DOESN'T think a police force works most effectively if it includes a range of different races and ethnicities?
> ...



Maracopa County Arizona has an illiterate sheriff.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Because everyone knows only white men are smart enough to pass a written exam.



So why don't you explain why blacks are always at the bottom of every written test.?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> More affirmative action.  Blacks are always at the bottom of every  test whether it's an IQ test or the SAT or ACT or LSAT or police test or firefighter test.  They can't make it on ability .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The OP is clearly a liberal troll, attempting to make conservatives look bad, as no actual person is this ignorant or stupid.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok,  you guys tell me how you would write up a test only white males can pass.

You don't think a police lieutenant or captain needs to have an advanced understanding of the law,  police procedure,  and administration,  in conjunction with their leadership skills?

The solution is not to lower the standard requirement.

The solution is to recruit minorities that can achieve and surpass the standard requirement.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

Missourian said:


> Ok,  you guys tell me how you would write up a test only white males can pass.
> 
> You don't think a police lieutenant or captain needs to have an advanced understanding of the law,  police procedure,  and administration,  in conjunction with their leadership skills?
> 
> ...



No one is lowering the standard requirement.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Ok,  you guys tell me how you would write up a test only white males can pass.
> ...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 12, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> okay then let's make doctors take only oral exams.. mmmmmkay?



Doctors are Exhibit A of how tests are not worth much of anything.
Malpractice rates of doctors, with vastly increased tort reform extrememely limiting their negligence on the innocent population, is at an all time high.
Doctors are treated like Gods and royalty in America because they test well.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 12, 2012)

Give you an example of tests and government.
The Georgia Code section on service of process is two paragraphs long.
You have to take a 12 hour course and pass a 60 question test to get a license.
Service of process is taking a piece of paper/papers and giving it to someone else. Takes about 2 seconds.
Tests are more about the $$$$$ and protecting turf than determining qualifications.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Ok,  you guys tell me how you would write up a test only white males can pass.
> ...



HAHAHA.  At first i thought you were serious.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Tests are more about the $$$$$ and protecting turf than determining qualifications.



Oh yeah - lets just hand out promotions randomly.  Can you think at all?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Ok,  you guys tell me how you would write up a test only white males can pass.
> ...




THE STATEWIDE STANDARD IS PASSING THE POLICE PROMOTION EXAM.


 Commissioner Edward F. Davis is expected to send an e-mail to officers and command staff Thursday announcing a $2.2 million initiative to **replace a written promotion exam used statewide** with a testing system that could include interviews and other components designed to provide a broader measure of leadership and potential.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

Missourian said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Last time I checked replace wasn't a synonym for lower


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> More affirmative action.  Blacks are always at the bottom of every  test whether it's an IQ test or the SAT or ACT or LSAT or police test or firefighter test.  They can't make it on ability .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so tired of hearing that a segment of our country can't pass a test, so we have to hire them anyway, think of something else.  Study for the damn test!  If need, make up study booklets of what that detective should know and make them study for it.

Interviews are subjective and when you have a quota to fill, just plain unreliable. Don't lower the bar, insist on quality from your people!  If the people promoted don't know the laws, you just have headaches down the road.  Offenders will get off on technicalities and chaos will ensue.  Do the right thing, if you must, spend the $2 mil and educate them.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

So, I took 2 seconds to google this story. The issue with the test, apparently, is that minorities are not being informed of open positions in higher ranks and are not being given the same time to prep for the written test that white male officers are. They claim that only those in a select group are even being offered those positions. It has come to city attention because of recent issues of police struggling to get cooperation in minority neighborhood or being able to communicate with minorites because all of the officers are white men.

So sad to burst your bubble, but women and blacks are not just naturally stupider then white men.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> So, I took 2 seconds to google this story. The issue with the test, apparently, is that minorities are not being informed of open positions in higher ranks and are not being given the same time to prep for the written test that white male officers are. They claim that only those in a select group are even being offered those positions. It has come to city attention because of recent issues of police struggling to get cooperation in minority neighborhood or being able to communicate with minorites because all of the officers are white men.
> 
> So sad to burst your bubble, but women and blacks are not just naturally stupider then white men.



That is very interesting!  Can I see the link?


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 12, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Is there anyone who DOESN'T think a police force works most effectively if it includes a range of different races and ethnicities?
> 
> Because if we all agree that we need Asian, Black, Hispanic police as well as whites, then all we need to discuss is how best to achieve that goal.



I don't think it's by changing the rules for the minorities.  If someone can't pass the test, then they can't pass the test.  No one should be granted an exemption from the test because of whatever race they are.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > So, I took 2 seconds to google this story. The issue with the test, apparently, is that minorities are not being informed of open positions in higher ranks and are not being given the same time to prep for the written test that white male officers are. They claim that only those in a select group are even being offered those positions. It has come to city attention because of recent issues of police struggling to get cooperation in minority neighborhood or being able to communicate with minorites because all of the officers are white men.
> ...



Sure

Minority officers eye more Boston police diversity. | Global Ministries Boston

Residents, officers seek more diversity in law enforcement - Boston.com


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> So, I took 2 seconds to google this story. The issue with the test, apparently, is that minorities are not being informed of open positions in higher ranks and are not being given the same time to prep for the written test that white male officers are. They claim that only those in a select group are even being offered those positions. It has come to city attention because of recent issues of police struggling to get cooperation in minority neighborhood or being able to communicate with minorites because all of the officers are white men.
> 
> So sad to burst your bubble, but women and blacks are not just naturally stupider then white men.



So are they just informing the whites?  Or are the minorities not checking for the openings?  When I worked for the government, it wasn't their job to notify me of any openings, it was my job to find out on my own.  I checked in the personnel office frequently.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



The statewide standard is passing the promotion exam... Anything less than passing the promotion exam is by definition a lower standard than the rest of the state.

Try again.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 12, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Is there anyone who DOESN'T think a police force works most effectively if it includes a range of different races and ethnicities?



Afros are worthless animals.  Every Afro on a police force displaces a person who would be a far better cop.  Why do you think the police, or any business, works better by hiring less qualified people over more qualified people?


----------



## tjvh (Aug 12, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> If 2 criminals are working together selling crack and you catch one criminal with 5 pieces of crack and your partner catches the other criminal with 3 pieces of crack. How many pieces of crack does the group of criminals have?
> 
> A - 1
> B - 4
> ...



I guess it would matter how much those pieces *weighed* now wouldn't it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 12, 2012)

I thought we were supposed to be judging people by the content of their character and not the color of their skin.


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 12, 2012)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I thought we were supposed to be judging people by the content of their character and not the color of their skin.



I agree.  Too bad his family has the copy-write on that speech and they don't play it every Jan 15th anymore.  People really need to hear it.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Tests are more about the $$$$$ and protecting turf than determining qualifications.
> ...



In the 3 businesses I own I never "hand out" promotions. 
And would never do something as stupid as test for them.
I promote based on job PERFORMANCE.
Something someone like you that says "Do you want fries with that" hundreds of times a day would know nothing about.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 12, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> If 2 criminals are working together selling crack and you catch one criminal with 5 pieces of crack and your partner catches the other criminal with 3 pieces of crack. How many pieces of crack does the group of criminals have?
> 
> A - 1
> B - 4
> ...



The correct answer is 3.  "You", the Afro, pockets the 5 pieces of crack for personal consumption.  Your cracker partner turns in the 3 pieces of crack.   So, there is a total of 3.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you, Amynation.  Her's the information:

For months, the group has asked the department to change requirements concerning tests for promotions, or at least inform minority officers about open positions so they could apply and prepare for test. The group has said that supervisory positions continue to go to a select few insiders without minority officers having the chance to fairly compete for the jobs.

Minority officers eye more Boston police diversity. | Global Ministries Boston

This demonstrates that the problem could be correctly handled by just affording the minorities the same courtesy they do the whites, or "select" group.  Instead, they change the entire format and waste $2million at the same time.

Was telling them about the test in a timely manner too much to ask?

Thanks for the link, Amy.  Well done.


----------



## tjvh (Aug 12, 2012)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I thought we were supposed to be judging people by the content of their character and not the color of their skin.



Since when?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 12, 2012)

5 years ago Governor Sonny Perdue asked me and 4 other long time private detective agency owners to write a new test for agency license applicants.
We met for 3 days in Macon, Ga. at the Ga. Secretary of State Professional Licensing Division.
And what a joke it was as they had a dude with a PHD in test writing in charge.
Now those of us in the real world know that there was also heavy pressure from my industry to make this test very hard. And why? TURF PROTECTION to limit competition.
WELL DUH. 
And we ignored the 2 professional associations here and their lobbying for a very hard test. 
But the net result was a complete joke because of the test writers and bureaucrats.
Same as the Boston Police Test.
Best to listen to those of us that have been around the block for decades.
Testing is one of the worst indicators of job performance in law enforcement.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> bitterlyclingin said:
> 
> 
> > Life in a nation supposedly where all men were created equal is great, aint it?
> ...


 
Obama backs race-based school discipline policies | The Daily Caller


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...




I don't see anything in these links to underpin your conclusion.

The test is standardized,  it is not position specific,  so the "prep time" argument is total B.S.

The applicant must pass the test to be considered for promotion...so the "they aren't informed" argument is also B.S.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 12, 2012)

Boston anything and everything is still about the good old boy system.
I oppose affirmative action but the facts up there tell the story.
Turf protection. "Hire Pete's boy, he is a good kid." is what is going on.
And the minorities suffer. 
Just the facts.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> 5 years ago Governor Sonny Perdue asked me and 4 other long time private detective agency owners to write a new test for agency license applicants.
> We met for 3 days in Macon, Ga. at the Ga. Secretary of State Professional Licensing Division.
> And what a joke it was as they had a dude with a PHD in test writing in charge.
> Now those of us in the real world know that there was also heavy pressure from my industry to make this test very hard. And why? TURF PROTECTION to limit competition.
> ...





> Testing is one of the worst indicators of job performance in law enforcement



Show me a link for that!  That I find is hard to believe.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Thank you, Amynation.  Her's the information:
> 
> For months, the group has asked the department to change requirements concerning tests for promotions, or at least inform minority officers about open positions so they could apply and prepare for test. The group has said that supervisory positions continue to go to a select few insiders without minority officers having the chance to fairly compete for the jobs.
> 
> ...



It sounded like changing the tests is an effort to circumvent the favoritism happening in the individual departments. I agree it would be cheaper and easier to simply tell the departments they have to post an opening for 2 weeks before they can fill it or something, but I suspect they already have a rule like that but its simply not being followed.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


 

Job performance is not always a great indicator, I see your avatar, in sports good football players arent always good coaches, but it works that way in everything. Leadership is not just doing the employees jobs well, it's knowing how to be a leader, that is where the test is usually handy. It's conceptualizing what you need to do in a job you have not done yet.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 12, 2012)

Jackson, you're a shithead.   Go take your welfare check and buy some IQ points.  Afros complaining about discrimination is no evidence of discrimination at all.   I'm certain all job opportunities are openly posted, and written tests are highly objective.  Any bias is in favor of those Afro shits, that's just how American society is. 




Jackson said:


> Thank you, Amynation.  Her's the information:
> 
> For months, the group has asked the department to change requirements concerning tests for promotions, or at least inform minority officers about open positions so they could apply and prepare for test. The group has said that supervisory positions continue to go to a select few &#8220;insiders&#8221; without minority officers having the chance to fairly compete for the jobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

Missourian said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



But it appears that whites are told about it and can prepare...why is that?  When entering into a new category of LE, a certain amount of prepatory work has to be done.  There isn't training for these jobs after you get them.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 12, 2012)

Seriously?

Could you be more divisive while making your point op.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Jackson, you're a shithead.   Go take your welfare check and buy some IQ points.  Afros complaining about discrimination is no evidence of discrimination at all.   I'm certain all job opportunities are openly posted, and written tests are highly objective.  Any bias is in favor of those Afro shits, that's just how American society is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then why did the minoritites just ask that they be informed, Mr. Credibility?


----------



## tjvh (Aug 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Boston anything and everything is still about the good old boy system.
> I oppose affirmative action but the facts up there tell the story.
> Turf protection. "Hire Pete's boy, he is a good kid." is what is going on.
> And the minorities suffer.
> Just the facts.



You believe it's the minorities who suffer... Not the Taxpayers? City's expensive lesson - Buffalo News editorials - The Buffalo News


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > bitterlyclingin said:
> ...



I'm not in favor of the new initiative, however when I researched it to see if anyone else was suggesting that it meant black students wouldn't get punished but white students would, I was shocked to find that no credible news source was making that allegation.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



A cop on the beat is very different from working with prosecutors on a case.  Then need to know more about the law.  You cannot compare the two.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Boston anything and everything is still about the good old boy system.
> ...



I am against Affirmative Action.  Hope this news gets around and it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Then why did the minoritites just ask that they be informed, Mr. Credibility?



All job openings are publicly posted. They're charging discrimination when the problem is their own incompetence.


----------



## tjvh (Aug 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Oh, I'm with you... That link I gave sums up the *results* of affirmative action quite nicely. And the Taxpayers had to foot the bill.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 12, 2012)

How stupid do you have to be to have problems with a written exam?

This isn't a MCAT, GMAT, LSAT...it's a freaking police test. 

If you're too stupid to answer questions on a written test about being in the police, then you shouldn't get to carry a gun that can kill people.


----------



## tjvh (Aug 12, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> How stupid do you have to be to have problems with a written exam?
> 
> This isn't a MCAT, GMAT, LSAT...it's a freaking police test.
> 
> If you're too stupid to answer questions on a written test about being in the police, then you shouldn't get to carry a gun that can kill people.



One would think so.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Then why did the minoritites just ask that they be informed, Mr. Credibility?
> ...



Listen Lughead, they weren't publicly posted or they wouldn't have asked for it.  They didn't ask for the test to be thrown out, they didn't ask for interviews in lieu of test, they just asked to be informed of the testing ahead of time as the whites were told.

Now you show me the link where it says the test was publicly posted.  Amy showed me differently.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 12, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> How stupid do you have to be to have problems with a written exam?
> 
> This isn't a MCAT, GMAT, LSAT...it's a freaking police test.
> 
> If you're too stupid to answer questions on a written test about being in the police, then you shouldn't get to carry a gun that can kill people.



I bet the police tests are written at a 6th-grade reading level, aside from police jargon.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

Ariux said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > How stupid do you have to be to have problems with a written exam?
> ...



Which means you know nothing.  Look, I am against Affirmative action, I am for LE ( they screwed up) and above all I am all for fairness.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 12, 2012)

If written tests are unfair, wouldn't it be unfair to write down the job opening/description....or write down the results of who passed the exam in the end?

Hell, do away with writing because there are idiots that can't READ. Everything in Boston will just be word of mouth, no internet access, no newspapers, no signs, no scoreboards at Boston Garden, etc.


----------



## Dissent (Aug 12, 2012)

Didn't realize you needed to pass a test to harass people,assault them,plant evidence on them,sexually assault them and murder them....I just figured they gave a badge to gang members and told them to get to work..


----------



## Ariux (Aug 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > I bet the police tests are written at a 6th-grade reading level, aside from police jargon.
> ...



I have five red stars that say I do know something.  You don't get red stars for losing debates.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> 5 years ago Governor Sonny Perdue asked me and 4 other long time private detective agency owners to write a new test for agency license applicants.
> We met for 3 days in Macon, Ga. at the Ga. Secretary of State Professional Licensing Division.
> And what a joke it was as they had a dude with a PHD in test writing in charge.
> Now those of us in the real world know that there was also heavy pressure from my industry to make this test very hard. And why? TURF PROTECTION to limit competition.
> ...




I hear you,  and I agree to a certain extent.  But there are some things you just have to understand by rote.  

Even in my industry,  the dumbest trucker has to pass written test after written test.  Combination vehicles,  air brakes,  hazardous materials,  load securement...and then be recertified in most every three years.

And these tests,  have real life applications.

Do you want a guy hauling chlorine gas and a pyrophoric liquid together through your neighborhood?

I sure as hell wouldn't,  and understanding these concepts could be the difference between life or death,  which is why it is so important that we test for comprehension.

A police supervisor decisions will also have life altering ramifications.  If an applicant is unable to meet the standard knowledge threshold to pass the advancement exam,  they are obviously not prepared for promotion.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh, so when does being ignorant of laws laid out on a written test irrelevant to a future police officer?

I didn't realize police officers didn't need basic knowledge of the law or show they can at least learn the laws they enforce before given a badge and gun. 

What about understanding the difference between a felony and misdemeanor. 

Different types of weapons encountered on the job. Different types of status of people arrested i.e. legal, illegal, green card, etc. 

Liberals want ignorant police officers on the streets and ones with lower IQs in general because they can turn that idiot police officer's comments against them in a court case. They also feel minority police officers will be easier on minority criminals, less arrests which is their goal. 

So stopping a test that weeds out dumb people and is so-called too tough for black cops is a good thing for liberals that want a dumber police force to fool and abuse in court.



Gadawg73 said:


> 5 years ago Governor Sonny Perdue asked me and 4 other long time private detective agency owners to write a new test for agency license applicants.
> We met for 3 days in Macon, Ga. at the Ga. Secretary of State Professional Licensing Division.
> And what a joke it was as they had a dude with a PHD in test writing in charge.
> Now those of us in the real world know that there was also heavy pressure from my industry to make this test very hard. And why? TURF PROTECTION to limit competition.
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 12, 2012)

Sinjorri said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > More affirmative action.  Blacks are always at the bottom of every  test whether it's an IQ test or the SAT or ACT or LSAT or police test or firefighter test.  They can't make it on ability .
> ...



Wasssa mattta ....

...you never hear of Charlie Chan???


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 12, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Is there anyone who DOESN'T think a police force works most effectively if it includes a range of different races and ethnicities?
> 
> Because if we all agree that we need Asian, Black, Hispanic police as well as whites, then all we need to discuss is how best to achieve that goal.




How about we all agree that we need the best people suited for the fucking job no matter what color their fucking skin is? How about that?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I have never been a police officer,  but I am an Army veteran.

I am making an assumption that the two are similar,  and understand that that assumption may be in error.

That aside,  when I was an E-4 Specialist (that is the Army rank above Private First Class)  I found out what was required to be promoted to E-5 Seargent,  and started work to meet those requirements,  I maxed out my civilian education,  took the military PLD course,  spent extra hours at the range improving my proficiency,  and studied for my review board.

No one had to tell me it would behoove me to set this goal our embark on this course...that was my responsibility...I wanted to advance.


----------



## California Girl (Aug 12, 2012)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I thought we were supposed to be judging people by the content of their character and not the color of their skin.



We're trying to. Unfortunately, left wingers keep trying to keep minorities under their 'protection'. Sucks, huh?


----------



## Rocko (Aug 12, 2012)

bodecea said:


> If we relied only on written tests...all our firefighters, cops, etc. would be Asian...not white either.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 12, 2012)

Missourian said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > 5 years ago Governor Sonny Perdue asked me and 4 other long time private detective agency owners to write a new test for agency license applicants.
> ...



I agree with that but most law enforcement decisions are situational, not government regulation "by the book".
Going by the book is SNAFU or FUBAR most of the time. 
Most of the law enforcement exam is not situational, it is rote government rules and regs. 
Give me a beat street cop for promotion any day of the week than an egg head great clasroom test taker. 
Take a good look at law enforcement these days. Older fat white guys out of shape.
And I am close to that!
But they do test well.
But good post as you are right, it is never an exact science.
Compromise.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Last time I checked replace wasn't a synonym for lower



It is in this case.  Everybody knows what's going on here.  Every black will automatically "pass" the interview .


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 12, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Oh, so when does being ignorant of laws laid out on a written test irrelevant to a future police officer?
> 
> I didn't realize police officers didn't need basic knowledge of the law or show they can at least learn the laws they enforce before given a badge and gun.
> 
> ...



You obviously have never heard of The Police Academy.
ALL of them have to get through there just to be hired at the bottom.
They are taught all of those things there.
In reality as indicated here in Atlanta minority law enforcement are much harder on their own race than others. 
Everything you posted about is taught at the academy. NOTHING of what you speak of is in any promotion pay grade testing.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I thought we were supposed to be judging people by the content of their character and not the color of their skin.



NONONONO.  That's racism.   Society today fights racism and we do that by giving special treatment to blacks.


----------



## tjvh (Aug 12, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone who DOESN'T think a police force works most effectively if it includes a range of different races and ethnicities?
> ...



One would think.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> So, I took 2 seconds to google this story. The issue with the test, apparently, is that minorities are not being informed of open positions in higher ranks and are not being given the same time to prep for the written test that white male officers are. .



HAHAHA.  And you believed that?  Where is your evidence that the PD is only telling white cops of an opening.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes yes, we can all agree

Minorities and women are just stupid! That's why they aren't getting promoted.

/end thread


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Boston anything and everything is still about the good old boy system.
> I oppose affirmative action but the facts up there tell the story.
> Turf protection. "Hire Pete's boy, he is a good kid." is what is going on.
> And the minorities suffer.
> Just the facts.



You have no idea what this thread is about do you??  All the applicants are given a WRITTEN TEST and the blacks flunk it.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Yes yes, we can all agree
> 
> Minorities and women are just stupid! That's why they aren't getting promoted.
> 
> /end thread



Looks that way.  How do you explain they can't pass the test?


----------



## asaratis (Aug 12, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


So one would....and while all cops should be able to write a bit now and then, it is not necessary that all score high on written tests.  Failure to do so should not preclude an otherwise capable candidate from graduating from police academy.

Dropping the bar...so to speak...in this case should not be confused with admitting those that are unfit.  Applied to testing for school teachers it would be exactly that.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Yes yes, we can all agree
> ...



They intionally were not notified about the tests and didn't have time for preparation???  Link shows that was the case.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

Missourian said:


> That aside,  when I was an E-4 Specialist (that is the Army rank above Private First Class)  I found out what was required to be promoted to E-5 Seargent,  and started work to meet those requirements,  I maxed out my civilian education,  took the military PLD course,  spent extra hours at the range improving my proficiency,  and studied for my review board.
> 
> No one had to tell me it would behoove me to set this goal our embark on this course...that was my responsibility...I wanted to advance.



It's not about want. Blacks don't have the brains.  They are mentally inferior and nothing can be done about that.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> They intionally were not notified about the tests and didn't have time for preparation???  Link shows that was the case.



Jackson, are you really such a fucktard that you think these Afros can't pass the test for alleged lack of early notice?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

asaratis said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



These were promotion tests.  They have to know more about the law and working with prosecutors on a case. Preparation is needed for these promotions rather than being a police officer on the beat and it appears that the test dates were not publicly posted, but just advanced notification was given to a select group of white police officers.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> [
> They intionally were not notified about the tests and didn't have time for preparation???  Link shows that was the case.




HUH?   WTF is "intionally"?   HAHAHA.  Guess we know what race you are.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Preparation is needed for these promotions rather than being a police officer on the beat and it appears that the test dates were not publicly posted, but just advanced notification was given to a select group of white police officers.



Appears??  What you mean is that's what the black cops are saying.  That's their excuse for their failure. Only an idiot accepts their story.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Preparation is needed for these promotions rather than being a police officer on the beat and it appears that the test dates were not publicly posted, but just advanced notification was given to a select group of white police officers.
> ...



Everyone agrees with you, white men are superior to everyone else.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Everyone agrees with you, white men are superior to everyone else.



Not white,  but white/asian.  That's what the facts indicate.  Sorry the world isn't the way you wish.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Preparation is needed for these promotions rather than being a police officer on the beat and it appears that the test dates were not publicly posted, but just advanced notification was given to a select group of white police officers.
> ...



They didn't ask for special treatment, i. e., interviews instead of tests.  All they asked for was to be informed of upcoming tests.  If they had asked for special treatment I would have been against it.  I do not believe in Affirmative Action.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone agrees with you, white men are superior to everyone else.
> ...



Racism is indicative of lower IQ. Black racism and White racism.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > They intionally were not notified about the tests and didn't have time for preparation???  Link shows that was the case.
> ...



So your notion of equality is to tell the white about it and not everyone else because thats fair?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

As i predicted, the censors moved this thread to the race relations dungeon.  Happens every time a thread is anti liberal and popular.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> As i predicted, the censors moved this thread to the race relations dungeon.  Happens every time a thread is anti liberal and popular.



Or maybe it happens every time you start a thread about how white men are inherently superior and try to hide it in other forums.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> They didn't ask for special treatment, i. e., interviews instead of tests.  All they asked for was to be informed of upcoming tests.  If they had asked for special treatment I would have been against it.  I do not believe in Affirmative Action.



HAHAHA.  Do you really believe that crap about a giant conspiracy to not notify blacks of the upcoming tests.?  Even if it was true, then the answer would be to notify them in the future, not to scrap the tests.  If we go to interviews, what's to stop these dastardly conspirators  from not notifying blacks of the interviews.?  HAHA


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > As i predicted, the censors moved this thread to the race relations dungeon.  Happens every time a thread is anti liberal and popular.
> ...



You saying affirmative action  does NOT belong in a board about politics???


----------



## Ariux (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't ask for special treatment, i. e., interviews instead of tests.  All they asked for was to be informed of upcoming tests.  If they had asked for special treatment I would have been against it.  I do not believe in Affirmative Action.
> ...



In liberalism (shitheadism), the problem is White racism and the solution is lower standards for Afros. 

(Because the problem really is that Afros are stupid, not that Whites are racist.)


----------



## Againsheila (Aug 12, 2012)

Jackson said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Seems to me that you could prepare for the test without any notification at all.  I took several tests when I worked for the government so that if openings came up, I could apply for them.  Why can't they just be prepared so that when they are notified they pass the test?  Again, aren't the notifications made public?  Of course there are always people the upper echelon want to advance, not sure that changing the test will change that and I don't think changing the notification process will change that either.


----------



## IGetItAlready (Aug 12, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Is there anyone who DOESN'T think a police force works most effectively if it includes a range of different races and ethnicities?
> 
> Because if we all agree that we need Asian, Black, Hispanic police as well as whites, then all we need to discuss is how best to achieve that goal.



I tend to sleep a little easier at night believing the best, most qualified applicants are in fact on the job protecting and serving. 
I really NEVER consider the race of our public servants until some race baiter makes an issue of it and forces me to do so.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Did you read the thread? 

The only people who are advancing are white men. Women and minorities came forward and said that they weren't being honest in the testing because they were only informing the officers they wanted to advance that positions were opening and when tests would be taken. Only the racist OP is suggesting that just the white men could pass the test. Its about who can score the highest when competing for a position. The men who had advanced noticed were scoring the highest.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 12, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> The only people who are advancing are white men. Women and minorities came forward and said that they weren't being honest in the testing because they were only informing the officers they wanted to advance that positions were opening and when tests would be taken. Only the racist OP is suggesting that just the white men could pass the test. Its about who can score the highest when competing for a position. The men who had advanced noticed were scoring the highest.



If roaches have enough brains to survive, I guess that explains why you haven't died due to lack of intelligence.  I mean, man, are you stupid!  If the problem is lack of advanced notice, then why isn't the solution more notice?  Why is the solution exempting Afros from the written tests?  Can you answer that, or are you going to go in being a total shithead?


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

Ariux said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > The only people who are advancing are white men. Women and minorities came forward and said that they weren't being honest in the testing because they were only informing the officers they wanted to advance that positions were opening and when tests would be taken. Only the racist OP is suggesting that just the white men could pass the test. Its about who can score the highest when competing for a position. The men who had advanced noticed were scoring the highest.
> ...



I know you don't really care for an answer to your question because you're a racist POS, but I'm sure someone else will read this and wonder the same thing, although its already been answered eariler in the thread.

They ASKED for advance notice. Thats what they were originally asking for. I assume it's department policy to post position openings and test dates, so clearly department heads were already breaking the rules and not complying. This has been going on for over a year, at the end of the year they decided to add other components to the written test, to combat issues of unfairness in specific departments.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Mustve missed this one eh?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 12, 2012)

Shoot Speeders:



> It's not about want. Blacks don't have the brains. They are mentally inferior and nothing can be done about that.


___
_______________


> Appears?? What you mean is that's what the black cops are saying. That's their excuse for their failure. Only an idiot accepts their story.
> __________________





> As i predicted, the censors moved this thread to the race relations dungeon. Happens every time a thread is anti liberal and popular





> Amynation:
> 
> Or maybe it happens every time you start a thread about how white men are inherently superior and try to hide it in other forums.



Or maybe it is because the thread suddenly became racist.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Boston anything and everything is still about the good old boy system.
> ...



No shit Sherlock. 
Not only the blacks flunk it. Plenty of whites do also.
My point is that a test is a very poor indicator of what makes a good cop.
Black or white. 
And I do not believe any test is racist or discriminatory against anyone which is always the excuse given by the pimp whore civil rights folk entering into this every time.
All I did was post facts which you ignore.
Same goes with SAT or any of these tests. 
I betcha you believe the SAT, the Gold standard of standardized tests, determines intelligence. It does not and does not claim to.
All they claim it does is indicate how well an incoming Freshman will do in college.
And recent studies show the SAT is flawed also. Proven fact that the rote study guide memorizing of multiple choice questions given by Kaplan and other "coaching" clinics increases the scores. Those that have the cash to spend on the coaching classes, nothing about really learning a damn thing, increases the scores.
Standardized tests, and I have a MBA and took a pant load of them, are not a good indicator of what makes a good law enforcement officer.
How much of that test is multiple choice, *how much is field work *and how much is essay?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 12, 2012)

I keep a file of my 30 years as a licensed PI working civil and criminal cases. I keep the accident and incident reports of the "most qualified" officers you folk claim are the cream of the crop because they tested high on a standardized test. "Driver of vehicle #1 traveling southbound on North Street said he seen that the light was yellow but he said he come from the other street" and "While measuring the distance between where the theft took place I determined it was 12 foot and 3 inches" are a few of the hundreds of ones I keep for laughter. Of course there are the "Da man says he came homes and his wife was wit another man also" in there too.
Combination of testing and field work needs to be done. 
Additionally, when I was helping to write the PI course here we wanted to make available ALL of the sources where one could find the information of what was to be tested. We had opposition to that!
Most of these tests how does an officer know where to access what they are to be tested on FOR PROMOTION?
Lot more to this than "it is affirmative action deja vu".
We need TO TRAIN better these officers and make available WHAT THEY NEED TO KNOW before the tests.


----------



## Pheonixops (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> More affirmative action.  Blacks are always at the bottom of every  test whether it's an IQ test or the SAT or ACT or LSAT or police test or firefighter test.  They can't make it on ability .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did it state in the article that "Blacks will get interviews instead"? Are you trying to imply that whites and others will have to take a written test and only "the Blacks" will have "interviews"? 

That said, I think that all testing methods should be uniform. If you can pass a written test, then you don't qualify for the promotion. It's not "rocket science".


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 12, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> And recent studies show the SAT is flawed also. Proven fact that the rote study guide memorizing of multiple choice questions given by Kaplan and other "coaching" clinics increases the scores. Those that have the cash to spend on the coaching classes, nothing about really learning a damn thing, increases the scores.
> ?



So preparing for the SAT increases your score??  Of course that's true of all tests.  That's not a flaw.  And you don't have to pay for coaching . Tons of SAT prep books on the market for $20 or you can buy one at a thrift store for $3 or get one for free at the library.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > And recent studies show the SAT is flawed also. Proven fact that the rote study guide memorizing of multiple choice questions given by Kaplan and other "coaching" clinics increases the scores. Those that have the cash to spend on the coaching classes, nothing about really learning a damn thing, increases the scores.
> ...



Wait, but you just said that blacks who werent told about the test and therefore couldnt prepare for it should stop complaining.  Now you are saying that preparation makes a difference.  You just hate blacks...you didnt even mention the hispanics or women of every race.  Only the blacks.  Feel stupid yet?  You should.


----------



## tjvh (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's what happens when affirmative action backfires... City's expensive lesson - Buffalo News editorials - The Buffalo News


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 12, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Here's what happens when affirmative action backfires... City's expensive lesson - Buffalo News editorials - The Buffalo News



You didnt read the thread.


----------



## Noomi (Aug 12, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> More affirmative action.  Blacks are always at the bottom of every  test whether it's an IQ test or the SAT or ACT or LSAT or police test or firefighter test.  They can't make it on ability .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know how important these tests are, but I do think that just because someone can't pass a test, doesn't mean they won't be a decent copper.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> They ASKED for advance notice. Thats what they were originally asking for. I assume it's department policy to post position openings and test dates, so clearly department heads were already breaking the rules and not complying. This has been going on for over a year, at the end of the year they decided to add other components to the written test, to combat issues of unfairness in specific departments.



How did you become so stupid?  Did someone with a shotgun blow your brains out?  Nope, that wouldn't be enough to explain your stupidity.  Some dumb Afro must have come along and took a dump in your brainless, blown-open skull.  That would explain it!

Are you really so stupid as to think the police department would sooner exempt Afros from written tests than to provide timely public notice of job openings?   Get a brain, fucktard.

Are you really so stupid as to think the problem with Afros passing tests is timeliness of notice rather than their indisputably low IQ?  Get a brain, fucktard.

Are you really so stupid as to believe Afros when they accuse others of racism, even though falsely claiming racism is part of Afro culture?  Get a brain, fucktard.

If there really is a problem of department heads not providing timely notice, the solution is to discipline them when they fail to follow guidelines, not to exempt Afros from the written test.

Stop being an asshole.  Stop blaming innocent people.  Show some respect for others.


----------



## Saigon (Aug 13, 2012)

Arjux - 

Do you really not see the irony in your constantly attacking other racial groups for their stupidity - will being semi-literate and poorly informed yourself?

Could there be anything funnier than someone using the word "fucktard" four times in one comment - and following it up with the phrase "show some respect"?!


----------



## Ariux (Aug 13, 2012)

Noomi said:


> I don't know how important these tests are, but I do think that just because someone can't pass a test, doesn't mean they won't be a decent copper.



Thank you for your stupid and ignorant opinion.  (I bet you'd be rich if every time you got a nickle when someone said that to you).  

Don't you think it's very important for police to be familiar with the laws they're tasked with enforcing?  Don't you think it's very important for police to be familiar with department policy and procedures?  This is the kind of thing that would be on a police test.  

If they can't pass the test, it means they don't know how to be a descent cop.  

Maybe Afros have some quality to make up for their lack of police knowledge?  Like what, an affinity for smoking crack and yelling racism?  

The way the world works is that we hire Afros and pretend they're people, too, to make ourselves feel good.  Don't you watch movies?  Afro cops are always paired up with white cops, so there's someone there who knows what to do.

(Liberals agree with me, that's why they want lower standards for Afros, rather than fixing what they allege are the problems.)


----------



## Saigon (Aug 13, 2012)

> Maybe Afros have some quality to make up for their lack of police knowledge? Like what, an affinity for smoking crack and yelling racism?



Wow, Arjux - someone thought you were racist?

You couldn't make this stuff up, could you?!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 13, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > And recent studies show the SAT is flawed also. Proven fact that the rote study guide memorizing of multiple choice questions given by Kaplan and other "coaching" clinics increases the scores. Those that have the cash to spend on the coaching classes, nothing about really learning a damn thing, increases the scores.
> ...



And all that time preparing for multiple choice questions on how to eliminate "none of the above" and "all of the above" instead of learning subject matter.
Of course there are tons of SAT prep books on the market for $3. 
And all of them offer the same stuff, nothing in them about subject matter. HOW TO RELAX, how to eliminate all or none of the above, things like that.
Multiple choice questions are the lazy teacher's way of teaching. Field work and experience along with teaching officers HOW, WHY, WHAT, WHEN AND WHERE. 
Law enforcement is not rote 1 plus one equals 2 stuff. 
Attitude, diligence, perserverance, determination and dedication should all come before test scores.
We had a health wellness study that the health insurance carrier of our county performed for The Board of Commissioners. Of course the county employees were pissed about having to be accountable to anyone. 55% of them were over weight, over 60% in the Sherrifs Department were over weight and over 65% of the street patrol officers were over weight. 
But they test real well.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 13, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Multiple choice questions are the lazy teacher's way of teaching. Field work and experience along with teaching officers HOW, WHY, WHAT, WHEN AND WHERE.



Multiple choice questions may appeal to lazy teachers, but they're also objective, which is a  word that means fair.

How can a cop be a good cop he he doesn't know the law or police procedures?  This is rote stuff, and ideal for multiple choice tests.  Afros do rote stuff best, because it doesn't involve thinking.  Animals can't think.  Afros should be pleased.



> Attitude, diligence, perserverance, determination and dedication should all come before test scores.



How do you measure those things, especially when you have these animals and a hostile society ready to skewer you for discrimination?  Afros aren't just stupid, they have bad Attitude, diligence, perserverance, determination and dedication.  



> We had a health wellness study that the health insurance carrier of our county performed for The Board of Commissioners. Of course the county employees were pissed about having to be accountable to anyone. 55% of them were over weight, over 60% in the Sherrifs Department were over weight and over 65% of the street patrol officers were over weight.
> But they test real well.



Police have objective fitness requirements, as well.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 13, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> Out of 2 dozen captains there is only one Asian, no blacks, hispanics or women?  Whats wrong with that test if only one Asian has been able to pass, no blacks, hispanics or women?



What's wrong with the blacks, Hispanics, and women that they cannot pass it?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 13, 2012)

Noomi said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > More affirmative action.  Blacks are always at the bottom of every  test whether it's an IQ test or the SAT or ACT or LSAT or police test or firefighter test.  They can't make it on ability .
> ...



Standards are unimportant.   Especially if everyone does not live up to those standards.  Simply lower the standard.  Great idea.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 13, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



^^either didnt read the thread, or is a racist.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



^^ Either retarded, or uneducated.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> So, I took 2 seconds to google this story. The issue with the test, apparently, is that minorities are not being informed of open positions in higher ranks and are not being given the same time to prep for the written test that white male officers are. They claim that only those in a select group are even being offered those positions. It has come to city attention because of recent issues of police struggling to get cooperation in minority neighborhood or being able to communicate with minorites because all of the officers are white men.
> 
> So sad to burst your bubble, but women and blacks are not just naturally stupider then white men.



Two questions.  First, how is it that whites are "being informed of open positions in higher ranks" and minorities are not?  

Second, if that is the problem, that minorities are not being as much prep time as whites, why not address that?  Why change the standards, and not simply continue with the test?  Just make sure that women, blacks, Hispanics, Asians, homos, and all other minorities have equal time to study as white men?

My guess?  The excuses given are complete bullshit.


----------



## OnTheRight (Aug 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> So, I took 2 seconds to google this story. The issue with the test, apparently, is that minorities are not being informed of open positions in higher ranks and are not being given the same time to prep for the written test that white male officers are. They claim that only those in a select group are even being offered those positions. It has come to city attention because of recent issues of police struggling to get cooperation in minority neighborhood or being able to communicate with minorites because all of the officers are white men.
> 
> So sad to burst your bubble, but women and blacks are not just naturally stupider then white men.



Then can you explain why this same thing keeps happening over and over again??

African-American firefighters set to join Chicago Fire Department - Chicago Tribune


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/16/nyregion/court-revives-new-haven-firefighters-lawsuit.html


NAACP vows to challenge N.J. State Police over low black representation in new recruit class | NJ.com


IPAD ONLY Black applicant protests lowering police entrance exam | www.daytondailynews.com

Naval Academy Professor Challenges School's Push for Diversity


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 13, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > So, I took 2 seconds to google this story. The issue with the test, apparently, is that minorities are not being informed of open positions in higher ranks and are not being given the same time to prep for the written test that white male officers are. They claim that only those in a select group are even being offered those positions. It has come to city attention because of recent issues of police struggling to get cooperation in minority neighborhood or being able to communicate with minorites because all of the officers are white men.
> ...



My guess, you didnt read the rest of the thread.

I already answered these questions but will answer again, for you.

The positions are not being posted in a timely fashion if they are posted at all, same goes for test times. Only a select few officers( all white men) are being given the option to take the test. 

2nd, they ASKED, let me repeat, they ASKED to be informed beforehand, of open positions and test times. That was the request, a year ago. Cut to a year later, and shockingly, simply telling department heads that they cant tell their buddies when the tests are but not inform everyone else, didnt work. SO the Chief decided to ADD to the written test, other componets to help combat the favoritism in the departments.


----------



## OnTheRight (Aug 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I have read several stories on this and NONE make any reference to postings. Post a link to your source or be proven a liar. Here's another article I read:



> Of the departments captains, the next highest rank, only one of 23 is black.



Minority Boston Police Officers Sue Over Promotion Exam | WBUR


The article in the OP says none are black. Who are we supposed to believe? Of course it helps if you understand the fact that the Globe is a left leaning POS rag....


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 13, 2012)

OnTheRight said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



Read the thread, I already posted my links.


----------



## OnTheRight (Aug 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> OnTheRight said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...




Right- I've read that story now. The Global Ministries Christian Church is a highly regarded news source indeed. It's kind of ironic that no other news source is reporting that little tidbit. Of course you choose not to address the point that standards are being lowered all over the country for the sake of diversity.......


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 13, 2012)

OnTheRight said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > OnTheRight said:
> ...




Thank you for ignoring the other link I provided. I wonder if you did because it was the same source the OP quoted. 

I think we can both agree arguing is pointless. You will never convince me that white men are inherently superior than everyone else.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



How do you know that only a select few officers are being informed of the exam?  Because the failures said it was so?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 13, 2012)

What youfolks do not realize is that THE TESTS GIVEN  is what is scrutinized and made to conform to so many state and Federal guidelines as to avoid BS discrimination rules parts of it are hard enough for a lawyer to figure out much less a beat cop.
Problem is not giving a test, problem is all that is given is a test and promotions are based soley on pass/failure of the test and where one ranks in the test.
I knew many that mastered the play book inside and out but put them on the field, WOW.
Looked like Tarzan, Played Like JANE.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 13, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> What youfolks do not realize is that THE TESTS GIVEN  is what is scrutinized and made to conform to so many state and Federal guidelines as to avoid BS discrimination rules parts of it are hard enough for a lawyer to figure out much less a beat cop.
> Problem is not giving a test, problem is all that is given is a test and promotions are based soley on pass/failure of the test and where one ranks in the test.
> I knew many that mastered the play book inside and out but put them on the field, WOW.
> Looked like Tarzan, Played Like JANE.



Lots of people that are unable to succeed think the same way.   Other, less worthy candidates get promoted for shitty reasons.  It's never because the failures are, well, failures.  There is always an excuse.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 13, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



And now I know you didn't read the thread.

Who said they failed the test?


----------



## Ariux (Aug 13, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> What youfolks do not realize is that THE TESTS GIVEN  is what is scrutinized and made to conform to so many state and Federal guidelines as to avoid BS discrimination rules parts of it are hard enough for a lawyer to figure out much less a beat cop.
> Problem is not giving a test, problem is all that is given is a test and promotions are based soley on pass/failure of the test and where one ranks in the test.
> I knew many that mastered the play book inside and out but put them on the field, WOW.
> Looked like Tarzan, Played Like JANE.



That scrutiny that the tests are made under is designed to make the tests favor Afros.  Any questions that require much ability to think would be banned from the test.  Any questions that assumes significant education outside of the subject of policing would also be banned from the test. (e.g. no big words).   But, Afros still do bad.  It's impossible to dumb down a test enough for Afros to score the same as whites.

Normally, across the country, Afros get a bunch of free points on public sector tests (race norming).  So, if an ape scores 60%, their score is reported as 70%.   Apparently Boston can't do it enough to make up for he low quality of the Afros applying for the jobs. 

Gadawg, you're dumb as shit if you think Afros have some other quality to compensate for low test scores.  And, the test isn't the only thing used in the promotions, but passing the test should be required.

Afros are worthless animals.  The only real debate is how much of it is genetics and how much of it is their culture (Liberals think it's all genetics).  But, we bend way over backwards to pretend that Afros are people too, and yet we're still accused of discriminating against the animals, when just the opposite is true, very true.


----------



## OnTheRight (Aug 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> OnTheRight said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...




The other link mentions a woman who says women have issues on the force which may or may not even be true. It also never mentions an issue with job postings. I won't, eh? Besides it's not everyone else. It's really blacks and hispanics.


Fast Facts


Fast Facts


Numbers don't lie. It's unfortunate for you that you're simply unable to face facts. Of course you STILL CONTINUALLY choose not to address the fact that standards are being lowered all over the country for the sake of diversity.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 13, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



I did read the thread.   And have seen no evidence to support that only a select few white male officers are informed of the test.  I did read, however, about a bunch of people whining that it is so.  But I don't take whining as evidence.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 13, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > What youfolks do not realize is that THE TESTS GIVEN  is what is scrutinized and made to conform to so many state and Federal guidelines as to avoid BS discrimination rules parts of it are hard enough for a lawyer to figure out much less a beat cop.
> ...



In law enforcement one succeeds in the field, same as my background.
I like to watch the corn ball Dirty Harry movies. Of course it is drama and far from fact but it was always spot on with the suits and their tests and how they fuck things up just because they are far educated past their intelligence.
Most of my success was on the field and in the field now. 
Tests are for milk weak folk that are too lazy to evaluate an employee's worth through diligent observation OF THEIR WORK.
Like I said before, we now have too many folks being promoted that look like Tarzan because they do great on tests and look good but then you put them out in the field and they play like Jane.
Been there, done that, passed up on the T shirt.


----------



## manifold (Aug 13, 2012)

I feel safer already.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 13, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


just study harder next time, genius.  But please, quit whining about those that did, and have passed you.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > What youfolks do not realize is that THE TESTS GIVEN  is what is scrutinized and made to conform to so many state and Federal guidelines as to avoid BS discrimination rules parts of it are hard enough for a lawyer to figure out much less a beat cop.
> ...



Obviously you have never done much of anything in your life. I played many a season with the "Afros" you speak of and they are of the highest character, discipline on the field and in the classroom, their work ethic is second to none and they will have your back in a knife fight no matter what color you are.
Same experience last 30 years in the business world.
I have to give you a break though as I know that at Skin Head Aryan Nation Socialist Workers Party weekend Beer Festivals there are not many, if any, "Afros" that show up for your forehead beer smashing contests so you have little experience with them.
Light starch makes the robes last longer.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 13, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



Pho-Ny, I own a top tier private detective agency in Georgia dumb ass. 5 years ago I WROTE THE TEST per Governor Sonny Perdue asking me and 4 others to do so.
I have no dog in this fight as my contracts with the top Atlanta law firms have made me a millionaire a few times over. 100K on the table Moe that you can check with The Georgia Secretary of States Profesional Licensing Division and see that I have a Private Detective License since 1982 and I am who I say I am. I have passed every test there is. 
Never been a cop and never anything other than a maniac coming off the end DE and then a licensed PI. 
So how about it MOE? 100K?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 13, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Afros are worthless animals.




No, YOU are a worthless animal, you COWARDLY fucking loser. You are a pathetic, impotent, insignificant pussy and that is all you will EVER be. You know this to be true, so you waste whatever is left of your meaningless mistake of a life raging against a world that made you so low.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 13, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> [
> What's wrong with the blacks, Hispanics, and women that they cannot pass it?



What part of the moon are you from?   Blacks and hispanics are mentally inferior to whites/asians and everyone knows it.  Don't know about the sluts.  Women seem to have the same average intelligence as men though not the extremes.  Cop work shouldn't need any super-smarties.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 13, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Afros are worthless animals.
> ...



HAHAHA.  The board notes that you have no argument and so are reduced to childish namecalling.  I love watching you libs go ballistic.  HAHA


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 13, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> [
> Obviously you have never done much of anything in your life. I played many a season with the "Afros" you speak of and they are of the highest character, discipline on the field and in the classroom, their work ethic is second to none and they will have your back in a knife fight no matter what color you are.
> .



All that may be true but you left out the matter of intelligence and that is the issue here.  Blacks are mentally inferior.  I know lots of dogs with high character too but they're still stupid.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 13, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> I did read the thread.   And have seen no evidence to support that only a select few white male officers are informed of the test.  I did read, however, about a bunch of people whining that it is so.  But I don't take whining as evidence.



Same point i made.  There is no evidence blacks are not being informed of the test and if they are not, the solution is to inform them, not to drop the test and replace it with interviews.

The black apologists are lying again.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 13, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Blacks and hispanics are mentally inferior to whites/asians and everyone knows it.  .




No, *YOU* are mentally and morally inferior to EVERYONE and it is painfully obvious every time you post some more stupid bullshit here. Do yourself a favor and shut the fuck up, you stupid, worthless pussy.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 13, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...




There is really no argument. You and your lover there ARE in fact worthless animals. Set up a poll if you're not sure.

Look somewhere else for a "lib," while you are looking for a fucking clue in life, you pathetic fucking cowardly idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 13, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> I know lots of dogs with high character too but they're still stupid.




That makes those dogs superior to you in at least two ways.


----------



## manifold (Aug 13, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > I know lots of dogs with high character too but they're still stupid.
> ...


----------



## Noomi (Aug 13, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Afros are worthless animals.
> ...



Yes, he is. He hides behind a screen name because he's such a coward.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 13, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> No, YOU are a worthless animal, you COWARDLY fucking loser. You are a pathetic, impotent, insignificant pussy and that is all you will EVER be. You know this to be true, so you waste whatever is left of your meaningless mistake of a life raging against a world that made you so low.



Afros can't pass simple tests, in spite of preferences given to them.  And, so you support exempting Afros from written tests - while at the same time insisting I'm wrong in my observation of the value of Afros.   If you don't think Afros are worthless animals, but really are suffering from insufficient notice, you'd insist on sufficient notice.  But, that's not your position.

You think Afros are worthless animals.  No amount of insulting me changes what your argument shows about your beliefs.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 14, 2012)

YOU are a worthless animal. Nothing can change that.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 14, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Sure thing, Walter mitty


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 14, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I don't believe that whites are intellectually superior to blacks and Hispanics.  But culturally, whites are destined to get better results.   For now.   But we are slipping too, thanks to our embrace of lower standards and blue ribbons for all participants.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 14, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



what's your full name, address and please post a current pic in your profile and avi.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 14, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



Thanks for the white towel!


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 14, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


You think that pointing out that your life on these boards may or may not reflect your life way from these boards is " throwing in the towel"?  

I am a neurosurgeon that saves the lives of thousands.  I personally cleared Africa of all brain rumors in the 90s.  You can check my local board for my credentials.  I too, am Walter mitty.    And that towel?   I just wiped the sweat off my balls with it.  Neurosurgery is exhausting.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 14, 2012)

You really think anyone believes you have balls, loser?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 14, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> [q
> I don't believe that whites are intellectually superior to blacks and Hispanics.  But culturally, whites are destined to get better results.   For now.   But we are slipping too, thanks to our embrace of lower standards and blue ribbons for all participants.



Yes - whites are being dumbed down by our schools but blacks are being dumbed down by the negative eugenics program called welfare which encourages  STUPID black females to have tons of kids.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 14, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



You were the stupid fuk that claimed that I had failed at something MOE. I never said that to you. You claimed that as a result of my test failures I was upset.
And when challenged to back up your hot air you folded like a cheap tent.
You are the USMB version of the '75 Vanderbilt team.
But after two white towels sent my way PHO-NY I do not need a 3rd.
Red and Black is okay.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 14, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


You were bitching about how tests, ones that you claim to create, weed out the good officers and promote bad ones.  Which is exactly what I would expect a failure to do.  That, and throw out wild claims of fabulous success on a message board.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have no problem with the fact that whites do much better than African Americans on standardized tests because whites have educated themselves better AND VALUE EDUCATION more than African Americans in most instances. As a result of that one could claim that as a group of those taking the test then whites are smarter than African Americans on that subject matter.
WELL DUH! And calling me a racist for that is okay because all I am doing is posting fact. 
But in all of that how does that make a more effective LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICER?
Relying solely on standardized tests for promoting within the ranks of a police department is not an effective tool in policing a city the size of Boston.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 14, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



You are a damn liar son. Where did I ever state that?
"wild claims" Again, I can back it all up. Since you are stagnant in a "Do you want fries with that" career I will give you a break and lower my bet to $10K.
And you pick anyone here to hold the $$$.
I have forgotten more success than you will ever have.
Why are you so jealous and envious of me? 
You are a closet liberal. Sorry things have not worked out so well for you.


----------



## William Joyce (Aug 16, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Spur diversity, spurn intelligence. Great strategy.



Works for Obama.


----------



## William Joyce (Aug 16, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> I don't believe that whites are intellectually superior to blacks and Hispanics.



Lots of research says otherwise.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 16, 2012)

No, lots of racist cowards like you say so.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 16, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Relying solely on standardized tests for promoting within the ranks of a police department is not an effective tool in policing a city the size of Boston.



I don't know that they are relying SOLELY on standardized tests but even if they are, that is still better than promoting on basis of skin color which is what this interview crap is all about.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 17, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Relying solely on standardized tests for promoting within the ranks of a police department is not an effective tool in policing a city the size of Boston.
> ...



You'd have to be fucktard to think that the police department use only the tests.  And, you'd have to be a shithead to think that they should give a job to anyone who can't pass their test.  And, you'd have to be a fucktard shithead to think these Afros are failing the test for any reason other than incompetence.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 17, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> I have no problem with the fact that whites do much better than African Americans on standardized tests because whites have educated themselves better AND VALUE EDUCATION more than African Americans in most instances. As a result of that one could claim that as a group of those taking the test then whites are smarter than African Americans on that subject matter.
> WELL DUH! And calling me a racist for that is okay because all I am doing is posting fact.
> But in all of that how does that make a more effective LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICER?
> Relying solely on standardized tests for promoting within the ranks of a police department is not an effective tool in policing a city the size of Boston.



Racist.


And one that does not believe in a uniform set of standards unless that standard is lowered to accommodate the less deserving.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 17, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Yeah yeah.    I am sure you have cured cancer and solved the hunger problem in Africa, too.   Well, I created slanket and the snuggie.  I am worth millions too.  Anyone can be anyone on a message board, a fact you take full advantage of.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 17, 2012)

Ariux said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Didn't you hear?  Gadawg is a millionaire several times over as a law enforcement entrepreneur.  He really is the subject matter expert here.   We should all pay attention to his opinions, no matter how retarded and nonsensical they may be.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 17, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problem with the fact that whites do much better than African Americans on standardized tests because whites have educated themselves better AND VALUE EDUCATION more than African Americans in most instances. As a result of that one could claim that as a group of those taking the test then whites are smarter than African Americans on that subject matter.
> ...



You, just like Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson, are illiterate and do not know the definition of racist.
A racist believes his race is superior to another. 
Who decides what is the "uniform set of standards"?
You, I, *THE GOVERNMENT*?
The same cheerleaders that rant about how we need less government are the ones screaming and hollering that we need more government when it fits their agenda and ideology.
And they are some FUGLY cheerleaders at that.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 17, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



Never been in law enforcement PHO-NY.
I have over 5000 files of cases I investigated over the last 30 years, assisted in the writing of the current Georgia Private Detective Agency License examination with The Georgia Secretary of State Professional Licensing Boards a few years ago and sit on a few Boards in other industries. I workk with law enforcement almost daily in my work as a consultant to many industries and law firms.
*Please tell us YOUR EXPERIENCE on this subject matter*. I bet it is *NOTHING.*Your milk is so weak you can not back up anything you say. 
I can and you know it as I am willing to at any time.
Or are you saving all that hot air for your inflatable date tonight?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 17, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



I served as police chief in over 40 major municipalities.  I singlehandeldy solved 300 murder cases, and I know who killed JFK..   We can all make shit up.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 17, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



You regularly make shit up. We know that as fact.
I bet you 100K that I can back up EVERYTHING I have stated.
And you know it is true because you are so weak and feeble you will not take the bet.
How does it feel to be A PHONY? 
So how about it PHONY? Are you in or not?
Thought so. 
Next time when you cross the lines be prepared. 

_Wham it zero on set. EP team on the ready. KO team on the pads. *4TH STRING D TO GROUP.*_


----------



## techieny (Aug 17, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > okay then let's make doctors take only oral exams.. mmmmmkay?
> ...



proctologist ?


----------



## Ariux (Aug 17, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> I bet you 100K that I can back up EVERYTHING I have stated.



The only thing that matters here is knowledge and wit.  Boasting about yourself is witless.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 18, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you 100K that I can back up EVERYTHING I have stated.
> ...





And you remain unarmed.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 18, 2012)

Dayum! Black cops aren't as smart as white cops. How embarrassing. I guess they need to start hittin the books.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you 100K that I can back up EVERYTHING I have stated.
> ...



How is offering proof when someone calls someone a liar "boasting"?
Real easy to call someone a liar in your world of run and hide.
I am here anytime, anyday to offer tthe proof.
Sad sack milk weak bufoons make accusations, call folks liars and when challenged on it run like sissies.
I have the knowledge, the wit and THE PROOF. 
And I will boast all day, everyday all I want.
BECAUSE I CAN BACK IT UP.


----------



## GodSaveAmerica (Aug 18, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



These are not MENSA tests. Some basic reading, math, and logic skills that an above average 7th grader could accomplish. If you haven't the mental capacity to pass such simple tests you shouldnt be entrusted with a badge and a gun.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 18, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> How is offering proof when someone calls someone a liar "boasting"?



"I have over 5000 files of cases I investigated..." 

I'm not disputing you, but I don't think you're going to prove it.  And, it doesn't matter.  You can speak from your experience without invoking your experience as proof of what you're arguing.  

The problem is that people commonly lie about their qualifications, making it pointless for anyone to appeal to their own authority to win a debate.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 18, 2012)

GodSaveAmerica said:


> These are not MENSA tests. Some basic reading, math, and logic skills that an above average 7th grader could accomplish. If you haven't the mental capacity to pass such simple tests you shouldnt be entrusted with a badge and a gun.



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!

A constant chant of liberals is that police are incompetent (e.g. every time police investigate a crime between a White person and an Afro shit).  Yet, liberals insist that police departments hire and promote more incompetent people.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 18, 2012)

GodSaveAmerica said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



These are promotional tests. You are right, not MENSA. 
Long after these officers were issued a badge and a gun. 
One has to pass The Police Academy before they are isued their badge and gun.
I am working a case now with a detective with every degree known and every CFE, PSI and a zillion of certifications after her name. Passed every test there is flying colors and she is dumb as a box of rocks.
Law enforcement like everything else these days is full of folks educated far beyond their intelligence.
Funny you mention MENSA. Lawyer I work for who is a prick is a MENSA member as he displays the MENSA monthly magazines in his reception area on the coffee table.
First case I ever worked for him I interviewed numerous witnesses. He had me subpoena all of them. "Don't you want to depose them before trial" I asked him as NO lawyer worth a damn thing EVER puts up a witness on the witness stand or asks a question to any witness without knowing what they are going to say ahead of time. "I will just interview them in the hall before trial" was his answer. And of course it backfired on his ass. 
These tests are already so politically correct manipulated for multiple choice questions it is pathetic.
I favor a stand up and answer this question in person test.
"How would you react to this situation" is 95% of police work. 
That does not involve any mulitple test question as there could be different answers to that question ALL correct.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > How is offering proof when someone calls someone a liar "boasting"?
> ...



I was speaking from experience BEFORE they called me a liar and never put up anything until AFTER they called me a liar.
The DE is still in me until I die. Just what we do.
Maniacs coming off the end.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 18, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> I am working a case now with a detective with every degree known and every CFE, PSI and a zillion of certifications after her name. Passed every test there is flying colors and she is dumb as a box of rocks.



How much less qualified would that dumb woman be if she couldn't pass those certification tests?

Women and men have different kinds of brains.  A woman is more likely to do better preparing for an exam.  But, a man is more likely to understand real-world mechanics.  The result can be a women who passes the exams, but still doesn't seem too bright to you.  

Your example with a female doesn't apply to Afros.  Afros just have dumber brains.   Without lowered standards (the common practice of Race Norming of scores) and test questions carefully biased to help Afros (also, a common practice), Afros are not going to pass exams.

Also, your argument is invalid because exam scores are only one of the factors used in granting jobs and promotions.



> I favor a stand up and answer this question in person test.
> "How would you react to this situation" is 95% of police work.
> That does not involve any mulitple test question as there could be different answers to that question ALL correct.



There are couple big flaws with your idea of interviewing.  One, it's highly open to bias.  People the interviewer likes will usually get the better score.   Even if there is no bias, the people losing out are going to think there is bias.   And, those Afros are only going to pass an interview with bias.   The interview is just a way to hide the deliberate discrimination.

Two, it's highly stupid.  Your idea and my idea of the unspoken facts of a situation might be very different.  This is especially bad if the interviewer is dumber than the one being interviewed.   A multiple choice test greatly reduces the chance of the tester and the testee not being on the same wave-length.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > I am working a case now with a detective with every degree known and every CFE, PSI and a zillion of certifications after her name. Passed every test there is flying colors and she is dumb as a box of rocks.
> ...



As I indicated earlier I have had experience writing tests and the poltical BS with it and there are more flaws with that than interviewing.


----------



## William Joyce (Aug 18, 2012)

The truth is that testing for general intelligence is a fine proxy for the "actual skills".

It's why the military has never wavered from its use of intelligence testing.


----------



## nitroz (Aug 19, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> okay then let's make doctors take only oral exams.. mmmmmkay?



thats what she said.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Medical malpractice is at an all time high in America WITH THE PASSING of laws limiting doctor's negligence and making it much harder to sue them everywhere.
Why?
Too much classroom rote instruction and not enough hands on experience.
Why is that is hard to understand?
Experience in the field is the best indicator.
And testing also. Am not against it but tests ALONE are not the best indicator.
Look at the military. They DO NOT have these problems.
Plenty of minorirites promoted there.
Why is that?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 20, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Women and men have different kinds of brains.  .





And you don't have any kind.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 20, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Medical malpractice is at an all time high in America WITH THE PASSING of laws limiting doctor's negligence and making it much harder to sue them everywhere.
> Why?
> Too much classroom rote instruction and not enough hands on experience.



Nope.  I don't see any evidence that doctors are less experienced today than in the past.  In fact, with the increase in specialization, I'd say they're more experienced in narrower fields.  I'm also not aware of these laws you speak of which limit doctor liability.

Liability suits are increasing because doctors can do more.  E.g. 20 years ago, there wouldn't be lawsuits over biologic drugs because those drugs didn't exist.  Also, America continues to grow into nation of children who get to blame "experts" for everything.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Medical malpractice is at an all time high in America WITH THE PASSING of laws limiting doctor's negligence and making it much harder to sue them everywhere.
> ...



"Liability suits are increasing because doctors can do more"
And are fucking it up on the innocent while they are learning to do more.
Lack of experience and the public are the guinea pigs.

But they were hell on those standardized tests.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 20, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> GodSaveAmerica said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



Sounds like you don't think black people can take written tests, and so must be accommodated.    Interesting, Walter Mitty.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 20, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Are you also a doctor, Sherlock jones?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 20, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I raise your bet to 200,000$.  And I further challenge you to prove I have not served as police chief in over 40 major municipalities.   Are you in or not, Sherlock?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 20, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > GodSaveAmerica said:
> ...



You are real good at distorting other folks' opinions with your "sounds like" false assumptions but a difficult time forming a sentence much less your own opinion.
I do litigation work primarily. What you always do is distort/slant/twist and manipulate what others state because you have a complete lack of confidence in what your case is.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 20, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



You are once again making shit up.
Do not have to prove you were or were not police chief anywhere.
Never said you weren't but you now admit you are a liar and bull shitter.
All I have to prove is what YOU CLAIMED I LIED ABOUT.
You claimed what I stated was false.
I stated it all was true.
Tell you what PHO-NY.
We can pick someone here and they can go to The Georgia Secretary of States' Professional Examining Board website and comfirm my Private Detective License from 1982
They passed the law in '82 that we had to be licensed. I was grandfathered in as I have been doing this since 1979.
Governor Perdue named myself and 4 others to re-write The Private Detective Agency License examination test during his last administration.
That is all fact. Undisputed. You claimed I am a liar about that. All of that you claimed I was a liar. 
Now all you can do is as YOU ALWAYS do, change the subject, twist, slant, distort, sidestep and BS.
Thanks for the 4th white towel. 
Next time send red and black with a Bull DAWG logo on it.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 20, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux said:
> ...



Why would I ever want to answer your questions?
All you do is call me a liar and other childish names.
But I will as this is getting better and better!
Dad was a doctor, my uncle was a doctor, 2 cousins are doctors and I have had numerous doctors as clients for over 30 years.
I quit doing domestic work many years ago but one of my good friends is a doctor. I saved him having to pay $10K a month PER YEAR in permanent alimony years ago and now get free doctor visits for life with him.
And I have worked on many a med/mal case over the years. 
But you do not believe any of it so it does not really matter anyway.
Yes, I AM the most interesting man in the WORLD.
And all of this is AFTER the days between the lines.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 20, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Wow.   That first sentence was a doozy.  A fantastic example of a run on sentence.  You should thinking about teaching English, Sherlock.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 20, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I changed your bet, bitchtits.  Upped the ante and added another bet.

Do you have any idea how stupid you sound with your claims, Sherlock?  Are you aware that I could claim to be the fastest man on earth, and that my name is usain bolt?  And that my identity still could not be determined?  Fuck, man, for running the worlds most successful detective agency, you are a true retard.   And a racist one at that.  Take my bet or admit that you are a liar and a homo.  Until then, I will continue to scorn you with abandon.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 20, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



You are the most interesting man in the world.  And spend Hours on this message board prattling and gibbering like a mongoloid.   I have heard it all.       Also, I don't believe I have ever called you a liar.  Your statement that I have makes you a........   You figure it out, mike hammer.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 20, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Medical malpractice is at an all time high in America WITH THE PASSING of laws limiting doctor's negligence and making it much harder to sue them everywhere.
> Why?
> Too much classroom rote instruction and not enough hands on experience.
> Why is that is hard to understand?
> ...



So now shooting a gun is the same as brain surgery!!!! Get your butt outta your head.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 20, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



"You should thinking about teaching English"
Great sentence structure there for sure.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 20, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Medical malpractice is at an all time high in America WITH THE PASSING of laws limiting doctor's negligence and making it much harder to sue them everywhere.
> ...



95% of officers in the military have college degrees. Many have Masters and Doctorates.
A lot more than "shooting a gun".
Are you really that ignorant? Most in the military rarely ever see a gun.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 20, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



I used to spend a few hours every week "gibbering like a mongoloid".
I could back it up then also.

Going up against defenseless folk is a favorite past time of mine since grade school.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 20, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



Homo? 
That is a new one. Married for 36 years tomorrow, 3 kids.
I was doing co-eds in the back seat of Fords before you were born.
Go ahead and scorn away! I have been beat up, shot at and left for dead. 
They are not claims as I am not a PHONY like you.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 20, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I was hoping you could teaching me, Sherlock.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 20, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Is that when you started the secret life of Walter Mitty?   Grade school?  And what, exactly, have you backed up?   You have made wild assertions of fabulous success and achievement, but so have I.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 20, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Man, you are old.   Maybe your wild claims are the result of senility.   I should quit pokin fun at you, Sherlock.   But I won't.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 20, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...




Keep it coming. One of my cousins is married to a Vietnamese woman and she has a great sense of humor. My bro in law in San Diego is engaged to one. Same with her
I assume you work for PHO King. 
Call me what you want but the last thing I am is racist. We have people from all races in my extended family. 
Of course the stereotyping of all southerners is that but not the case here.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 20, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Why do racists always say " but but but I have a friend who is a minority"?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 20, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



Not a friend, FAMILY of mine are minorities.
And friends also. 
You seem to have a chip on your shoulder.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 20, 2012)

You work for PHO King?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 20, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...




You could use some help.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 21, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> You work for PHO King?



No.  I am the pho king.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 21, 2012)

No, you're Kaptain_Kloset_Kase.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 21, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> No, you're Kaptain_Kloset_Kase.



And you're unkotard, king of the dog fuckers.    Why is that white dog so happy?


----------



## NLT (Aug 21, 2012)

bodecea said:


> If we relied only on written tests...all our firefighters, cops, etc. would be Asian...not white either.



You are one fucked up dyke.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 22, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> [
> 
> 95% of officers in the military have college degrees. Many have Masters and Doctorates.
> .



Not the black ones. And BTW - we need to differentiate amond degrees.  5 PHDs in mushy liberal arts crap like sociology or education is not worth a single bachelor in math or physics.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 22, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





Link?
Proof?
Shut the fuck up?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 22, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> 5 PHDs in mushy liberal arts crap like sociology or education is not worth a single bachelor in math or physics.






Because you say so? An idiot like you? Yeah, very convincing.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 22, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Because you say so? An idiot like you? Yeah, very convincing.



The board notes that all you have is namecalling.  Sorry i ruined your day.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry you've wasted your life (such as it is).


----------



## Polk (Aug 28, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> More affirmative action.  Blacks are always at the bottom of every  test whether it's an IQ test or the SAT or ACT or LSAT or police test or firefighter test.  They can't make it on ability .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same sort of issue as the New Haven firefighter case. Use of a biased written exam, then people complaining when the move to a more accurate system is made.


----------



## Polk (Aug 28, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



What percentage have degrees that are actually relevant to their duties? It's great that soldiers have the chance to get an education (opening up more jobs to them after they leave duty), but how relevant are those degrees on their duties in the military?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 28, 2012)

Polk said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



You make my point and do not even know it. 
The military has long known that the DISCIPLINE to obtain that degree is what is relevant.
Ask a Marine officer or any officer. 
Shooting a gun has very little to do with the US military for many years.


----------



## Polk (Aug 28, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I guess this is what happens when you walk in to a thread late. I totally agree with your point, it seems.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 28, 2012)

Polk said:


> Same sort of issue as the New Haven firefighter case. Use of a biased written exam, then people complaining when the move to a more accurate system is made.



What was biased about the test?  Please be specific.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 28, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Same sort of issue as the New Haven firefighter case. Use of a biased written exam, then people complaining when the move to a more accurate system is made.
> ...



Requiring a worthless Afro animal to read is bias.


----------



## Polk (Aug 28, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Same sort of issue as the New Haven firefighter case. Use of a biased written exam, then people complaining when the move to a more accurate system is made.
> ...



I haven't looked at Boston's test specifically, but most of them are written in such a way that it requires insider knowledge of the test to do well (references to directional items that mean nothing in the context of the city in question). Look back at the New Haven firefighter case. While the court ruled in favor of the white firefighter who had been "discriminated" against, it was clear from the evidence that the written test had problems that made it biased against African-American candidates. It is hard to argue the test is racially neutral when other nearby jurisdictions used a different written test that resulted in the top scorers being spread across races in proportion to their percentages in the testing pool and that the scores on the oral portion of the exam were basically the same across all races.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 29, 2012)

Polk said:


> I haven't looked at Boston's test specifically, but most of them are written in such a way that it requires insider knowledge of the test to do well (references to directional items that mean nothing in the context of the city in question). Look back at the New Haven firefighter case. While the court ruled in favor of the white firefighter who had been "discriminated" against, it was clear from the evidence that the written test had problems that made it biased against African-American candidates. It is hard to argue the test is racially neutral when other nearby jurisdictions used a different written test that resulted in the top scorers being spread across races in proportion to their percentages in the testing pool and that the scores on the oral portion of the exam were basically the same across all races.



If anything, the tests are biased against whites, in hope of raising Afro scores.  Biasing tests in favor of Afros is standard practice.  And, how is it that "insider knowledge" (WTF) on a test helps whites more than Afros?

Afros are dumb animals the world-around.  So, they can't pass tests in other jurisdictions, either.  If there's a difference with Boston, they're just not giving Afros "enough" free points ("race norming") on the tests.   No one is asking for these tests from nearby jurisdictions be used in Boston too, because the test isn't the problem.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 29, 2012)

I do not think there was/is anything biased about any standardized test.
They are not a good indicator of performance in the field. 
Standardized tests are for the government mandates of "fairness" and a "uniform" set of "standards" THEY believe what best makes a candidate qualified for promotion.
And us street guys know that is all bunk. The suits make the rules from their thrones and ivory towers and the standardized test is their baby.
Easy to shift blame and accountability with these tests.
"See, they scored low on the test" 
Amazing how this goes 20 feet over the heads. WHOOOOOOOOOSH.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't looked at Boston's test specifically, but most of them are written in such a way that it requires insider knowledge of the test to do well (references to directional items that mean nothing in the context of the city in question). Look back at the New Haven firefighter case. While the court ruled in favor of the white firefighter who had been "discriminated" against, it was clear from the evidence that the written test had problems that made it biased against African-American candidates. It is hard to argue the test is racially neutral when other nearby jurisdictions used a different written test that resulted in the top scorers being spread across races in proportion to their percentages in the testing pool and that the scores on the oral portion of the exam were basically the same across all races.
> ...



So the tests are biased against whites because they are easy for the "Afros" to pass and thus harder for the whites is what youare saying.
Your mind is so blind you do not even know what you just posted.


----------



## Polk (Aug 29, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't looked at Boston's test specifically, but most of them are written in such a way that it requires insider knowledge of the test to do well (references to directional items that mean nothing in the context of the city in question). Look back at the New Haven firefighter case. While the court ruled in favor of the white firefighter who had been "discriminated" against, it was clear from the evidence that the written test had problems that made it biased against African-American candidates. It is hard to argue the test is racially neutral when other nearby jurisdictions used a different written test that resulted in the top scorers being spread across races in proportion to their percentages in the testing pool and that the scores on the oral portion of the exam were basically the same across all races.
> ...



No one is given free points on the test. The inside knowledge helps white candidates because they're the ones who know people who are already higher up in the chain of command who can pass information about the test along.


----------



## Polk (Aug 29, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> I do not think there was/is anything biased about any standardized test.
> They are not a good indicator of performance in the field.
> Standardized tests are for the government mandates of "fairness" and a "uniform" set of "standards" THEY believe what best makes a candidate qualified for promotion.
> And us street guys know that is all bunk. The suits make the rules from their thrones and ivory towers and the standardized test is their baby.
> ...



There are definitely problems with testing bias when the tests are ones of institutional knowledge that have no relationship to operations in the field.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 29, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > If anything, the tests are biased against whites, in hope of raising Afro scores.  Biasing tests in favor of Afros is standard practice.  And, how is it that "insider knowledge" (WTF) on a test helps whites more than Afros?
> ...


----------



## Polk (Aug 29, 2012)

Please edit your previous post. I did not make the comment you are attributing to me.

Also, the multiple choice portions of the test are graded by machine. Even accepting the other parts of your (flawed) premise as valid, what you're suggesting isn't possible.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 29, 2012)

Polk said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > What was biased about the test?  Please be specific.
> ...



I said be specific.  It's obvious you can't be and so you make up crap.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Aug 29, 2012)

Polk said:


> Also, the multiple choice portions of the test are graded by machine. Even accepting the other parts of your (flawed) premise as valid, what you're suggesting isn't possible.



You didn't understand a word  i said.  I realize the multiple question sections are graded by machine and that makes it tough to "help" the blacks.  But the essay section is graded by people making judgement calls and they are encouraged to give blacks better scores than they deserve.


----------



## Polk (Aug 29, 2012)

I was specific. For all the ranting about how dumb black people are, it's humorous that you're unable to read.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 29, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Where the do you get me saying these tests are easy for those dumb animals, Afros?  I said the tests are biased against whites, as a desperate attempt to help close the racial gap, shithead.  Not that it works.

"Afros are dumb animals the world-around.  So, they can't pass tests in other jurisdictions, either."  Learn to read,  you dumb animal.


----------



## GodSaveAmerica (Sep 2, 2012)

Polk said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



You have no credibility with your claim that blacks achieved proportional parity with whites on a test of reasoning, math and literacy skills. Because of genetics, this isn't possible. There are either some facts you are leaving out or you are simply making this up out of whole cloth. Why don't you provide a link to your source for this information.


----------



## Ariux (Sep 2, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Got that right.  That's why the SAT test added that silly essay section 15 or so years ago.  The test graders are supposed to recognize a black test taker by their grammar and grade them easier than the white boys.  Can't do that with multiple question tests.



Also, all the questions that Afros do exceptionally poorly with are excluded from the SAT.  Afros, in general, simply cannot do well on any test above the 8th-grade level.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Sep 4, 2012)

No qualifications are needed......................Only racial diversity.............

Thats what makes an effective civil servant workforce...........lol


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Sep 4, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Also, all the questions that Afros do exceptionally poorly with are excluded from the SAT.  Afros, in general, simply cannot do well on any test above the 8th-grade level.



Average black african IQ is 68.  American blacks are higher due to inbreeding with whites.  That may change though as our govt encourages stupid black females to have lots of kids - i'm talking about our welfare system.


----------



## Ariux (Sep 4, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Also, all the questions that Afros do exceptionally poorly with are excluded from the SAT.  Afros, in general, simply cannot do well on any test above the 8th-grade level.
> ...



Yes, American Afros have higher IQ due to inbreeding.  But, there is some environmental factor.  American Afros are exposed to relatively smart white thinking every day.  We spend over $200,000 per Afro trying to instill some education/intelligence into them.  

Conversely, whatever the environmental element of IQ, white IQ is pulled down by exposure to Afros and this Politically Correct society.  When public schools were integrated, SAT scores dropped like a rock.

SAT scores
year math verbal
1962	495	474
1972	484	453
1982	467	426

Otherwise, there's a general historical trend in better SAT performance as education funding increases and the education process itself becomes more sophisticated.


----------



## Friends (Sep 6, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Because everyone knows only white men are smart enough to pass a written exam.



Orientals score well.


----------



## Friends (Sep 6, 2012)

Saigon said:


> Is there anyone who DOESN'T think a police force works most effectively if it includes a range of different races and ethnicities?
> 
> Because if we all agree that we need Asian, Black, Hispanic police as well as whites, then all we need to discuss is how best to achieve that goal.



If I call the police I want police officers to arrive who have the intelligence to pass the test without race norming. If blacks can't pass the test, that is just too bad.


----------



## Friends (Sep 6, 2012)

ClosedCaption said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...


 
You bet it is if they are the most qualified.


----------



## Friends (Sep 6, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Because everyone knows only white men are smart enough to pass a written exam.
> ...



Probably because an honest answer to that question is virtually illegal.


----------



## Friends (Sep 6, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > More affirmative action.  Blacks are always at the bottom of every  test whether it's an IQ test or the SAT or ACT or LSAT or police test or firefighter test.  They can't make it on ability .
> ...


 
What did ShootSpeeders say that is not true?


----------



## Friends (Sep 6, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


 
In this case it clearly is. 

"In a time of universal deceit - telling the truth is a revolutionary act."

-  George Orwell

Everybody knows what the truth is about affirmative action, but it has become dangerous to say it in public.


----------



## Friends (Sep 6, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> So, I took 2 seconds to google this story. The issue with the test, apparently, is that minorities are not being informed of open positions in higher ranks and are not being given the same time to prep for the written test that white male officers are. They claim that only those in a select group are even being offered those positions. It has come to city attention because of recent issues of police struggling to get cooperation in minority neighborhood or being able to communicate with minorites because all of the officers are white men.
> 
> So sad to burst your bubble, but women and blacks are not just naturally stupider then white men.



I agree with you about women. Why is it that blacks always have lover averages on the mental aptitude tests? 

Fast Facts

SAT and ACT Scores by Race/Ethnicity

And why is it so dangerous to mention this in public?


----------



## Friends (Sep 6, 2012)

Ariux said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone who DOESN'T think a police force works most effectively if it includes a range of different races and ethnicities?
> ...



This is obviously not true for every black person. Nevertheless, every black person should be required to meet the same standards as every white person.


----------



## Friends (Sep 6, 2012)

Jackson said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



OK, fine. Let's notify them, and then make them pass the written test.


----------



## Friends (Sep 6, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > That aside,  when I was an E-4 Specialist (that is the Army rank above Private First Class)  I found out what was required to be promoted to E-5 Seargent,  and started work to meet those requirements,  I maxed out my civilian education,  took the military PLD course,  spent extra hours at the range improving my proficiency,  and studied for my review board.
> ...



I am pleased to note that you have not been banned, or even flamed. On other internet forums you would be. Nevertheless, the races overlap in terms of intelligence. Quite a few blacks are more intelligent than quite a few whites.


----------



## Retiredcop31ys (Oct 20, 2012)

Response to  "Life in a nation supposedly where all men were created equal is great, aint it?"

columbine shooting
virginia tech massacre
colorado shooting


----------



## Gadawg73 (Oct 20, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Ariux said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Oct 20, 2012)

Friends said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone who DOESN'T think a police force works most effectively if it includes a range of different races and ethnicities?
> ...



You want folks that can pass a test.
I want folks that can handle THE STREET.


----------



## Huey (Oct 20, 2012)

especially when the answers are written on their hands and toenails


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 20, 2012)

Friends said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...




Yes indeed.  I doubt very much this story about blacks not being told of the test but it so, then notify them in the future. No need to toss out the testing idea.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 20, 2012)

Friends said:


> [ Nevertheless, the races overlap in terms of intelligence. Quite a few blacks are more intelligent than quite a few whites.



Why state the obvious.?  Of course there are lots of smart blacks and dumb whites.  But on average whites and asians are much  smarter than blacks.

I'm a big fan of black economist thomas sowell.  Very smart dood.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 20, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> SAT does not grade anyone easier.



You mean they won't admit it but they do. Blacks get a huge break on the essay test since there are no "right" answers and the score is a judgement call. That's the idea for the essay test.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > SAT does not grade anyone easier.
> ...





Proof?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 20, 2012)

Friends said:


> I am pleased to note that you have not been banned, or even flamed. On other internet forums you would be.



The mods here are positively petrified of me and my super-human intelligence.


----------



## JeannieD (Oct 20, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> More affirmative action.  Blacks are always at the bottom of every  test whether it's an IQ test or the SAT or ACT or LSAT or police test or firefighter test.  They can't make it on ability .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In addition to laws, etc higher ups in the ranks need to demonstrate critical, tactical and strategic thinking.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 20, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



The burden of proof is on you since you are the one making the outrageous statement.  The whole point of tests like the SAT is to measure a student's achievement precisely in contrast to the mushy measurement of using grades.   Essay test grading is also a  mushy judgement call and clearly does not belong on the SAT.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Oct 20, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > SAT does not grade anyone easier.
> ...



Whites do much better than blacks on the essay test dude.
Try again, next time with some proof and maybe some facts.
If you do not have any just make them up as you go.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Oct 20, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



No, the SAT is a predictor of how well a student will do in college.
It is not an achievement test.
And you need to offer something, anything to back up your claims.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 21, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



As usual you can't read or think.  I never said blacks do better than whites on the essay test.  I claim blacks are given "help" by the graders. That reduces the gap but probably does not close it.  Get your butt outta your head.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 21, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> No, the SAT is a predictor of how well a student will do in college.
> It is not an achievement test.
> .



What's the difference?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...





Wrong, you illogical sack of shit. You made an assertion, so it is up to you to prove it. You can't, of course. You are a liar as well as a coward.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> I never said blacks do better than whites on the essay test.  I claim blacks are given "help" by the graders.




Prove it, or admit you were just making shit up, you cowardly liar.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Oct 21, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



No they aren't. 
Blacks are further behind now after the essay was initiated than they ever were.
Take a look at the stats. In Georgia especially.
Show us some hard data and proof that blacks get help from the graders.
If they did that would be front page news. College Entrance Examination Board would catch the heat for that one.
Put up or shut up. Show us some facts.
Or keep making it up as you go as you are very good at that.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 21, 2012)

Boston Blackies Restaurant in Chicago and Deerfield


----------



## Friends (Oct 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > I never said blacks do better than whites on the essay test.  I claim blacks are given "help" by the graders.
> ...


 
You are the coward and the liar. On any accurate test of intelligence or knowledge blacks are going to get average scores significantly below whites. You know that as well as anyone else does. You also know why it is true.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 25, 2012)

Friends said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...




Prove it, douchebag, or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Friends (Oct 25, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



The SAT is not an IQ test, but it correlates with IQ. The following chart demonstrates that since the school year of 1986-87 whites have scored quite a bit higher than blacks on the average, and that the race gap has increaced.

Fast Facts


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 25, 2012)

Friends said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...




If you're going to use the quote function, you might want to actually comment on what you quoted, moron.


----------



## Friends (Oct 27, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 
During the school year of 1986 - 87 the average SAT score in reading for whites was 524. For blacks it was 428. 

During the school year of 2010 - 11 the average SAT score in reading for whites was 528. For blacks it was 428. 

During the school year of 1986 - 87 the average SAT score in mathematics for whites was 514. For blacks it was 411.

During the school year of 2010 - 11 the average SAT score in mathematics for whites was 535. For blacks it was 427. 

Fast Facts 

In other words, blacks started out way behind whites. During a period of 24 years they got further behind. This happened despite No Child Left Behind. One of the goals of No Child Left Behind was to bring blacks up to white standards.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 27, 2012)

from the link-

there is one Asian and no blacks, Hispanics, or women.

how many of those are there in the dept overall? 


there are approx. 2,000 in the Boston PD. 

when one moves up the ladder from Patrolmen, oops, I mean Patrolperson, I would be surprised IF all that counted was an exam score(?)

 how about their record AS Cops? do results count? felony busts, etc.?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2012)

I want someone that understands the law. End of story.

Why the fuck would anyone want any different?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 27, 2012)

Friends said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...





You didn't bother reading what you quoted, did you moron? Go back to the beginning and stop making even more of an ass of yourself.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2012)

Friends said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



This is just the facts. Why can't blacks perform like whites??? That's the question.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Friends said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



I thought the tests were gamed and fixed for blacks to score higher as indicated by a few posts here.
Those stats debunk that theory.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Oct 27, 2012)

SAT is not an intelligence test anyway. All it proclaims to be is an indicator of how well a freshman will do in college.
And not a very good indicator of that.
SAT is a great indicator of how poor the inner city public schools are.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Who's to say they wouldn't score lower if they weren't?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> SAT is not an intelligence test anyway. All it proclaims to be is an indicator of how well a freshman will do in college.
> And not a very good indicator of that.
> SAT is a great indicator of how poor the inner city public schools are.



Why not place the blame on the people in the innercity for being poor? It isn't my fault that they don't work hard.

Act, Sat, and every single other test says the same thing.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 27, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> More affirmative action.  Blacks are always at the bottom of every  test whether it's an IQ test or the SAT or ACT or LSAT or police test or firefighter test.  They can't make it on ability .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep it up Boston. You'll be the next Detroit before you know it.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 27, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> If 2 criminals are working together selling crack and you catch one criminal with 5 pieces of crack and your partner catches the other criminal with 3 pieces of crack. How many pieces of crack does the group of criminals have?
> 
> A - 1
> B - 4
> ...



Easy...  10

2x5 - 3 =10


----------



## Rozman (Oct 27, 2012)

Even if it's possible I might have gotten it wrong I get it marked right 
because I play my affirmative action card.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2012)

Liberalism loves to blame people that don't have anything to do with it for someones failing. I'm sorry they tar down their communities and don't give a damn about having high standards.

Who's fault is it?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 27, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...





  More illogic from the racist moron.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 27, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



How do you know what the truth is?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 27, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...





I know what logic is, you drooling idiot.


----------



## William Joyce (Oct 27, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh, please instruct us, frustrated sexless raceless ageless Internet presence.  Start with the etymology of "logic".


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Oct 27, 2012)

Gadawg73 said:


> SAT is not an intelligence test anyway. All it proclaims to be is an indicator of how well a freshman will do in college.
> And not a very good indicator of that.
> SAT is a great indicator of how poor the inner city public schools are.



It's not just the SAT.  Blacks come in last in all standardized tests.  And it's not because the tests are culturally biased - asians do very well.


----------

